# Windows Live Sign In Problem- PLEASE HELP URGENT!!!!



## bilalsayyed (Apr 7, 2011)

I am using a macbook pro..and last week, all out of a sudden.. i was unable to sign in and it said that my account had sent many spams to others so I should re-confirm my login details. I tried to do so and it changed my password and alternate email but then when i tried to sign in again, it shows an error saying cannot login.
Can someone please help me by emailing me or replying to this post as to how i can go around this problem?
Cheers!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, these are the steps to follow if a Windows Live/Hotmail account has been hijacked. If you also think your computer may have been infected, please follow our first steps.

What to do if you think your account has been stolen or hijacked
Account Compromise - Unauthorized Account Access

Hotmail hacked? Take these steps
Hotmail hacked? Take these steps - Security Tips & Talk - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

How to report Abuse or Spam in Windows Live Hotmail:
How to report Abuse or Spam in Windows Live Hotmail

Solutions for Common Hotmail Problems
Hotmail Solutions

Hotmail Community Forums <<< post all Hotmail-specific questions here!
Hotmail Threads


----------



## bilalsayyed (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: please help me asap*

Hi there! Thanks once again for the response!At first, it normally asks me to sign in, and when I do so, then it shows me the following:

Your account has been blocked.

And at the same time, explains why it happened so( Junk mail being sent from my account, etc).

Upon pressing the continue tab to reset my password, I get a code which is sent to my alternate email address. Now this is the part that is FAULTY! When I enter the code, I get to reset my alternate email and after having done that, it shows an error message as follows:
"There was a problem and unfortunately, we have to ask you to sign in again. We're sorry for the inconvenience."
And then again, the cycle goes on.
Please help me : (


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Which browser are you using? As you've listed your OS as Mac OS X, the only thing I can think of is that you try reseting your password in Firefox or Chrome instead of Safari, and if you have access to a Windows PC, try it using Internet Explorer. 

If you still get the same error message, you will have to contact support through the Windows Live/Hotmail forums.


----------

